# MMM shaking like crazy



## William Marlowe (Aug 8, 2020)

At 2000 RPMs the deck runs fine. If I increase to 2,500 or higher the mower deck shakes. I have attached a link to a video. The recommended RPM is 3000. My Tractor is a 755 and needs higher rpms to function properly.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy William, welcome to the tractor forum.

Your blades may be out of balance? Are they fairly new or old? Is one blade bent? Is there excessive play in the deck spindles?


----------



## J_E_F_F (Jul 29, 2020)

my thoughts as well, blades out of balance or a bad spindle.


----------

